

Tesla CTO talks Model S, batteries and in-car Linux - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.techworld.com.au/article/433612/tesla_cto_talks_model_batteries_in-car_linux/

======
gexla
Great, yet another Linux distro. Except with this distro you don't get icons
on the desktop, you get gauges. I suppose that could be good for monitoring
resources.

